# pet names



## Xeblaro (Nov 10, 2011)

We all know stoners are some of the most creative people, so what kinda names have you given your dogs, cats, etc...

I, in an ironically non-creative fashion, have a cute little cat named 'Baker'

you?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2011)

My Little pooch name is ..*Kandi*


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 10, 2011)

We were laughin bout this the other day we  named all our pooches after killers.  dexter from the shwotime series and roxy from Chicago  .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 10, 2011)

My sister has a dog that she named Bob Barker.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2011)

That is funny!
I have known a Kush..
I have a Kali (chakra)
I know a kilo
Those two are from the same stoner friend.lol


----------



## cubby (Nov 10, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> My sister has a dog that she named Bob Barker.


 

   Bob Barker.....I love it.


----------



## getnasty (Nov 10, 2011)

My cats are named Elmer and Phantom.  Before my exfiance left me, we had ferrets named Lyrra, Luna, and Lucy.


-nasty


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 10, 2011)

I want a Border Collie with nearly all black fur.  I shall name him Melancholy.  Green mojo for the first one to get the joke (though I plan to do this IRL).


----------



## mainechowder (Nov 10, 2011)

<------ His name is Argos. 

We used to have a GSD named Sampson. He was 128 pounds, so the name fit him quite well. Unfortunately, a dog that size doesn't live too long and we had to put him down at the age of 9.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2011)

Argos is beautiful. Hug him for me.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes he is   I got a thing for shepards lol.  All my pups are aussies  but I love the germans too


----------



## Locked (Nov 10, 2011)

2 cats....a male Maine Coon named Pugsley and a female Havana Brown named Wednesday.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Nov 10, 2011)

My pets are gone now, but the oddest name I can think of was a rescue. My sister was at the animal shelter rescuing a Bassett hound my brother wanted. She saw another dog, that looked horribly starved. It was a bunch of bones with skin taught against them. Um hmm, she rescued both. She named the one that had been starved _Bones.  _He was a beautiful dog once my sister got him healthy. The name no longer fit after he filled out, but it was a constant reminder of the kind of heart my sister has.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 10, 2011)

mainechowder said:
			
		

> <------ His name is Argos.
> 
> We used to have a GSD named Sampson. He was 128 pounds, so the name fit him quite well. Unfortunately, a dog that size doesn't live too long and we had to put him down at the age of 9.


  GSD have a special place in my heart also, Chief was 113 pounds and look to carry the weight perfectly.   Then i had Jake 95lbs and was a Sable coat, very scary looking dog but harmless unless he felt threatened.

 Heres a shot of a Sable, my boy Jake.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 10, 2011)

My dogs are all rescue dogs with very ordinary names. Weirdly they are all herding dogs--it is just a coincidence since I have nothing to herd.  I have a border collie mix, an australian shephard mix and a corgi.  They are my buddies and companions.  My life would not be nearly as nice without my buddies.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 10, 2011)

I agree with you thg completely my pups are my life its bad to say but there my best friends in the world.  There is nothing I wouldnt to for my babies.


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 10, 2011)

Dog I have now was a rescue also, so she kept her name Lola. The last pet we had that I got to name was our old iguana Booger


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2011)

I can see why that was the last.


----------



## SilentThunder (Nov 11, 2011)

I used to have a dalmatian named Checkers


----------



## SunWolf (Nov 11, 2011)

Most of our critters are adopted or rescued.  We have a mini-zoo, but never a dull moment.  :rofl: 

We have dogs, cats, ferrets, rats, guinea pigs, chickens, rabbits...fish...I think that's it right now...

Our big girls, Moose (yellow) and Keno (chocolate).    Moosie will be 11 years old in May, and Keno will be 12. That pic was just taken a couple months ago. 



Our newest puppy Cheyenne.



Our furr-snakes (ferrets) Indy, Puck, Liam and Taz in their usual mode...sleep.



Liam, being a cutie pie.



And the sweetest, kissiest ferret on the face of the planet, Jack Frost.



And too many more that I won't bore you all to death with!


----------



## mainechowder (Nov 11, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Argos is beautiful. Hug him for me.



Thanks Rose, I will, although he doesn't deserve a hug at the moment.

My wife & I got home yesterday afternoon to find Argos had taken a bag of Halloween candy off the counter and helped himself to a few snacks. I found it a quite humorous, but the wife was a little upset with him.


----------



## mainechowder (Nov 11, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> GSD have a special place in my heart also
> 
> Heres a shot of a Sable, my boy Jake.
> 
> ...




Dman,

I don't know what it is about the GSD dogs, but once you have had one,  it's hard to go back to another breed. We got our first one 20 years ago  the year we got married and have one (or two) ever since. We never have  owned a sable, always had Black & Tans. I do agree with you though,  the Sables look a lot scarier.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 11, 2011)

This is my scrawny Doberman named Coboys Remington but I always call him Shnitzel for some weird reason that I cant explain so dont ask me why.  He is also known as the nazi because he will never let the cats play and is always bossing them around.


----------



## mainechowder (Nov 11, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> This is my scrawny Doberman named Coboys Remington but I always call him Shnitzel for some weird reason that I cant explain so dont ask me why.  He is also known as the nazi because he will never let the cats play and is always bossing them around.



Unlike my dog (see post above), Schnitzel deserves some Halloween candy in that outfit!!

That's funny that you have a weird nickname for him. We have 2 cats, Binky & Belvedene. Their nicknames are Stinky Bink and Smelly Belly. My wife said if we ever started cross pollinating strains, we could use the same nicknames to name the new custom strains


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 11, 2011)

He has horrible fur so he gets cold really easy so my girlfriend dresses him up in my cloths all the time to keep him warm.


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 11, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I can see why that was the last.



Haha.. Not like that. Just the only pet I've gotten new since then. Other then our two rats that we got my daughter for xmas. Though her creative 4 year old brain without hesitation named them pinky and fowl. We questioned fowl, and she was so matter of fact with it, we stuck to it. 

Crappy cel pic of em


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2011)

Awww, that is cute, pinky and fowl.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Nov 16, 2011)

I have three cats, and three dogs.
My cats are "Zorra", and black and white female, with a zorro mask.  Callie, a three legged calico, who I found under my truck, with her front leg amputated by my fan belt.  And "Nosey"  Zorras sister.  Callie was the mother of Nosey and Zorra, and was pregnant when I found her under my truck.

The Dogs are "Rat Girl", a full blooded Fiest, that was dumped at my BBQ stand, which was located across from the local animal shelter.  She was pregnant, and gave birth to 4 puppies, one of which died.  The puppies are "Snoops", and black and white male, who is always getting into things he shouldn't.  "Kizzie", a little tan girl, that is the alpha female of the puppies, but she still gives mom her respect.  And Izzie, a tan male that looks just like Kizzie, but is the most aggressive male.  The puppies are going to the vet next week, to get fixed.

Have a great week

HomieHogleg


----------



## getnasty (Nov 16, 2011)

@Sunwolf,

Fur-snakes.  We used to call our ferrets carpet sharks.  lol Lyrra used to give me kisses all the time. She'd be running around on the floor, and then next thing i knew, i had a ferret crawling up my leg, then up my torso. I'd look down and pucker my lips, then reach up and lick em, then scurry back down to the floor to play. So cute, I don't care if people detest rodents, I think they're adorable. ^_^


And speaking of nicknames we give to our pets with names already, I always call my cat phantom Daddy's Little Girl because she's the first cat I've ever owned that will come to me when she's called, like a dog will. Thing is, she's rather preferential to me, because, being a big guy, I've always had an affinity for tiny lil animals, and she was the runt of the litter. From the moment she came to live here, I've always picked her up and given her a thorough rubbing; now, everytmie I walk in the door and sit down, she's right in my lap expecting to be rubbed. Even when it's her coming in the house from outside, she has to come say hi and get a good rubbing from daddy.  Elmer, we call him Fatty, because he weighed 11 lbs at the age of 6 months. Most DST's peak around 10lbs as adults. He's thick, and I sometimes refer to him as our little lion man. When he's got his front paws perched higher than his rear pawns, I imagine seeing him on Proud Rock, watching over his lands. 

The ferrets... we used to call all of 3 of them carpetmunchers, lol.. They love to dig into the corners of carpeted rooms and try burrowing into the floor to no avail. Didn't stop them from trying over and over and over again though, lol. It looked like they were eating the carpet when they were trying to burrow, and the scraps of carpet left behind made it look like they'd just had a feast, so we called them carpet munchers. 

-nasty


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Nov 16, 2011)

i have no pets but ive often wished i has my own cabana boyz.  but sigh, no pools here where i from.   i need to move.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Nov 16, 2011)

I have two dogs, Pitbull sisters, named Nadine and Maybellene


----------



## diane21 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi, I got a new puppy from OneClick Pet Supplies. He is really so cute. Now I have found a good name for him. Anybody have any suggestions of good names for my loved one. Thanks!!

_______________
animal medicines


----------



## Roddy (Jul 27, 2012)

My garden helper (cat) is named Blackie Lawless....anyone know where that name is from?


----------



## D3 (Jul 27, 2012)

I kind of live out in the country on 5 acres.  I have 1 dog half pug and half chihuahua named tater tot    and 5 cats named diamond, mama cat, little girl, fat *** and sunny. Now areN't those uNique Names haha


----------



## astrobud (Jul 27, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> My garden helper (cat) is named Blackie Lawless....anyone know where that name is from?



wasp right.  my old dog who gets social security checks (kidding) name is frazer  b/c he looks like eddie on the frazer show. and i have a 8 moth old terror named bailey, chiu and j russel mix, weeeeeee shes wide open


----------



## Locked (Jul 27, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> My garden helper (cat) is named Blackie Lawless....anyone know where that name is from?




Does your cat F like a Beast Roddy?


----------



## Roddy (Jul 27, 2012)

*wasp right

 Does your cat F like a Beast Roddy? *

:headbang: :headbang:

wants to be somebody, too!! :rofl:


----------

